# 2 Girls will often torcher me in my dreams



## Gigacore (Feb 26, 2008)

Oh guys, i don't know what happened to me. Every now & then 2 girls come in my dreams and will just wants to speak with me. They force me to speak but i don't know why i wont speak at all. I can't recognize their faces properly, they looks too blurry. This is happening for me since a week. The first day i thought its just a dream, and the same thing happened after two days then I thought this is something strange, but it happened yesterday as well, now i'm really scared .

Sharing this with u guys, so I feel bit relaxed. Any suggestion to overcome this ?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Feb 26, 2008)

You're watching too much of T 'n' A.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 26, 2008)

Torture?


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 26, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> You're watching too much of T 'n' A.



whats that ?



Pathik said:


> Torture?



yeah, coz they force me to speak... i hate it.. and one thing, i dont have control over myself in my dreams


----------



## Quiz_Master (Feb 26, 2008)

Do u read too much of comics?

Abe aise kaise-kaise Kriya-Kalap kiye hai jo ladkiya piche padi hai?  

They r taking revenge...


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 26, 2008)

@ quiz master lol.. no.. but I have lot of girl friends


----------



## krazzy (Feb 26, 2008)

Next time they come in your dreams, speak to them and tell them to go in krazyfrog's dreams. I'll take good care of them in my dreams.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 26, 2008)

@ krazy, lol.. u are really crazy man.. i'm struggling here with some fear.. 

i want some suggestions guys.


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 26, 2008)

Did you reject a girl who was madly in love with you? I don't know much but they show in Bollywood movies that if such people rejected people suicide, then they they fulfil their benign desires of being with you by visiting you in your dreams. My grandmother had also told me of a similar incident in her rural place. There was a man who was madly in love with a girl in the same village. But those old days could not accept love, and so he could never marry her. Few weeks later, when he was travelling to another village, he was bitten by a snake and he is said to have died after that. on the 13th night after his death, the girl had started complaining about seeing that man in her dreams(she could see his face clearly, as opposed to in your case). The man never spoke to her in her dreams. After few days she was  cured of that problem by a vaidya(ayurvedic doctor). 

My grandma remembered this incident while she was reading the storyline if Om shanti om in a daily news paper.


----------



## New (Feb 26, 2008)

Chant Ramraksha stotra.It works 200% if you believe  God


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 26, 2008)

New said:


> Chant Ramraksha stotra.It works 200% if you believe  God


+1,
Also, if you are a Brahmin and wear that Sacred thread, just recite the Gayatri Mantra once and tie a know in your sacred thread. If possible, put a metal object such as a key in that thread.


----------



## Stuge (Feb 26, 2008)

@gigacore:what is this all happening with you man ?


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 26, 2008)

@ rohan, I've never fallen i love with any girl. But yeah i rejected a girl .. oh man, now after reading ur reply, my legs are shaking, lol.


----------



## hullap (Feb 26, 2008)

rohan_shenoy said:


> My grandma remembered this incident while she was reading the storyline if Om shanti om in a daily news paper.


LOL


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 26, 2008)

and thanks @ new.

And rohan, yeah i'm a brahmin, will give a try. and i think i will also change my place today.

@ stuge, i really dont know.


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 26, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> @ rohan, I've never fallen i love with any girl. But yeah i rejected a girl .. oh man, now after reading ur reply, my legs are shaking, lol.


but did that girl commit a suicide ?


----------



## Pathik (Feb 26, 2008)

@Rohan, awesome knowledge man.. Ever had such experiences?


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 26, 2008)

@ rohan.. no she is still alive and she will meet her near college often.


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 26, 2008)

hullap said:


> LOL


What lol? Don't go by her age? Usually the more aged people are, more time they have to gossip and bother everybody.......she now-a-days wants me to rent DVDS and play it on my PC......u see shes not that typical old lady who needs a stick to walk, a high power lens to read the newspaper.....Shes a lot healthy at 72 yrs!



Pathik said:


> @Rohan, awesome knowledge man.. Ever had such experiences?


No personal exp , only heard from my grandma



Gigacore said:


> @ rohan.. no she is still alive and she will meet her near college often.


then its definitely not due to this issue.


----------



## Voldy (Feb 26, 2008)

lol bro u r  really messed up


----------



## Renny (Feb 26, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> @ rohan, I've never fallen i love with any girl. But yeah i rejected a girl .. oh man, now after reading ur reply, my legs are shaking, lol.



Dude since u rejected this girl maybe the guilt has'nt got over u and maybe dats why u keep gettin this dream,

Maybe ur minds just playin tricks on u,

But can u wake up from this "dream" easily or do the same events playout each time?

And r u all scared or sweaty or shaky when u wake up.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 26, 2008)

@ rohan.. hmm, ok!



Vicky333 said:


> lol bro u r  really messed up



I'm not messed, i'm screwed.


----------



## krazzy (Feb 26, 2008)

Apart from the cure Rohan suggested, another suggestion is to stand naked on the night of full moon on one leg on your terrace with your hands pointed towards the sky and sing the songs of Om Shanti Om. It is a sure fire recipe. You can sing Dard-E-Disco for immediate effect.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 26, 2008)

~Rahul~ said:


> Dude since u rejected this girl maybe the guilt has'nt got over u and maybe dats why u keep gettin this dream,



AFAIK, she is not that kinda girl. After I rejected, she just wanna be my friend.



~Rahul~ said:


> Maybe ur minds just playin tricks on u,



Maybe...



~Rahul~ said:


> But can u wake up from this "dream" easily or do the same events playout each time?
> 
> And r u all scared or sweaty or shaky when u wake up.



Exactly, I will wakeup as soon as i feel uncomfortable. But i'm not sweaty or shaky. But my breathing rate will be much high!



krazyfrog. said:


> Apart from the cure Rohan suggested, another suggestion is to stand naked on the night of full moon on one leg on your terrace with your hands pointed towards the sky and sing the songs of Om Shanti Om. It is a sure fire recipe. You can sing Dard-E-Disco for immediate effect.



like ur avatar ?


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 26, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> like ur avatar ?


*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/24.gif


----------



## vaithy (Feb 26, 2008)

Dear Giga,

How long you are going to delay your Marriage, It is your Sub-consensus mind which is rebelling against your will,subsequently reflect in your dreams..
In dream what you see is not actually what you think.. If you think they are Girls then it is not.. this is  symbol which represents the objects..Presently you have to take some  decision  on important matter, which you are avoiding or evading,  ( I beleive it is your marraige but may relate to some other problem) solution is entirely with you..

with regards,
vaithy


----------



## hullap (Feb 26, 2008)

krazyfrog. said:


> Apart from the cure Rohan suggested, another suggestion is to stand naked on the night of full moon on one leg on your terrace with your hands pointed towards the sky and sing the songs of Om Shanti Om. It is a sure fire recipe. You can sing Dard-E-Disco for immediate effect.


LOL


----------



## moshel (Feb 26, 2008)

keep a knife under your pillow and sleep. i hear it helps against bad dreams.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 26, 2008)

vaithy said:


> Dear Giga,
> 
> How long you are going to delay your Marriage, It is your Sub-consensus mind which is rebelling against your will,subsequently reflect in your dreams..
> In dream what you see is not actually what you think.. If you think they are Girls then it is not.. this is  symbol which represents the objects..Presently you have to take some  decision  on important matter, which you are avoiding or evading,  ( I beleive it is your marraige but may relate to some other problem) solution is entirely with you..
> ...



i'm still a student and marriage is too far away.. lol.

And yes, i was avoiding her till she said that she wanna be my friend. 

But I think, she is not the one who is giving me a lot of trouble in my dreams. 

I'm clueless u know? Coz i've never been into any love scandals or controversies. 

And they both are girls, i can clearly make out their voices. And the dream wont lost to long, its just matter of few minutes.. afaik.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 26, 2008)

are o giga,sapna ek ladki do?bahut nainsafi hai,ek-do ko mere dream mein bhi bhej.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 26, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> are o giga,sapna ek ladki do?bahut nainsafi hai,ek-do ko mere dream mein bhi bhej.



i will give both of them, keep it with u, i wanna get rid of them. lol


----------



## Pathik (Feb 26, 2008)

BTW, Can the gals qualify as babes by any chance?


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 26, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> i will give both of them, keep it with u, i wanna get rid of them. lol



lol


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 26, 2008)

Pathik said:


> BTW, Can the gals qualify as babes by any chance?



,thats subjective.But yea giga I would like to pick one,lol.can I have screenshot or something of your dream?Can't you printscreen or copy paste(video would be really very nice IMO).


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 26, 2008)

@ pathik, lol man.. they seems like devils for me.. lol


----------



## hullap (Feb 26, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> ,thats subjective.But yea giga I would like to pick one,lol.can I have screenshot or something of your dream?Can't you printscreen or copy paste(video would be really very nice IMO).


LOL



Gigacore said:


> @ pathik, lol man.. they seems like devils for me.. lol


so they must be *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=28651


----------



## int86 (Feb 26, 2008)

I thought you are in love, but since there are two , you are not in love.

I think you are frightented at the situation when you have looked at the face of the girl while rejecting her.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 26, 2008)

hullap said:


> LOL
> 
> so they must be *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=28651


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 26, 2008)

one serious question:do they make sexually provocative gestures?


----------



## hullap (Feb 26, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> one serious question:do they make sexually provocative gestures?


ROFL


----------



## Count Dracula (Feb 26, 2008)

Lol wut,Two girls torturing you?.I suppose they want a threesome.Lol.

  Anways, on to the topic

You know whats a 'kargoti'? Its a kind of black thread stuff which is tied around the waist.It usually has a small bangle of green colour.It will protect you from ghosts etc for a long time.If that bangle breaks/get's lost,It's a signal that it has stopped protecting you and you need a new one.

I wear that Kargoti and a DJ medallion.Lol.DJ medallion is somewhat is a cure too.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 26, 2008)

I dream of an underwear floating in the sky which has a smiley face on the front!

LOL! I've seen weird threads, but this is the HEIGHT! Anyway, it ain't breaking no rules.. So enjoy


----------



## Hitboxx (Feb 26, 2008)

Rent and watch these nice movies, all you "torcher" problems will be solved.


----------



## Count Dracula (Feb 26, 2008)

Those movies are sure 'nice' =P.Will watch them with my friend tonight with some 'popcorn'.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 26, 2008)

The_Devil_Himself said:


> one serious question:do they make sexually provocative gestures?



nope.. they behave just like other girls do.. in the real world. they are soft.. but forcible.



int86 said:


> I thought you are in love, but since there are two , you are not in love.
> 
> I think you are frightented at the situation when you have looked at the face of the girl while rejecting her.



True.. i was frightened while i rejected her..

@ Count Dracula, hmm.. haven't heard about that before.. will give a try..

And I believe in ghosts, but are they really... i think nope..


----------



## Count Dracula (Feb 26, 2008)

What about Hitboxx's remedy?,It works 90% of the time.It did for my friend.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Feb 26, 2008)

Arre bhai Giga movies aur cartoons dekhna band karo.maine suna hia ki U watch a lot of cartoons!!
IMO u shud consult a psychiatrist(no offence meant) coz ur prob sounds a bit weird!!


----------



## d1g1t (Feb 26, 2008)

its actually an ALIEN ABDUCTION!


----------



## Count Dracula (Feb 26, 2008)

Dude if Hitboxx's and everyone else's remedies fail,I suppose you have to consult a psychiatrist.This is starting to sound serious.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 26, 2008)

Sunny1211993 said:


> Arre bhai Giga movies aur cartoons dekhna band karo.maine suna hia ki U watch a lot of cartoons!!
> IMO u shud consult a psychiatrist(no offence meant) coz ur prob sounds a bit weird!!




na.. i wont watch any cartoons...

And i'm going to consult any psychiatrists or others.. I will just forget about thing for few days.

And all those days i was thinking about the dream myself without sharing it with anyone, not even wit my parents/friends. So I'm bit relaxed after few suggestions. 

Lemme see for few more days... if they come back again in my dreams, i will sure gonna f**k them off... lol



Count Dracula said:


> Dude if Hitboxx's and everyone else's remedies fail,I suppose you have to consult a psychiatrist.This is starting to sound serious.



be cool dude.. i'm getting cooler now.. and u have started to worry and makes to scare away once again.. now i just wanna forget it.. finding some ways.. 

will watch those movies.. if possible.


----------



## NucleusKore (Feb 26, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> Sharing this with u guys, so I feel bit relaxed. Any suggestion to overcome this ?



You need to relax, try breathing exercises like those in Art of Living.


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 26, 2008)

NucleusKore said:


> You need to relax, try breathing exercises like those in Art of Living.



yes, i believe in Art of Living, will give a try..


----------



## dhan_shh (Feb 26, 2008)

In every MAN's life there will be 2 women who give torture:

1.Mother

2.Wife


----------



## tuxfan (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks Kalpik for pointing this thread to me. I have had a great laugh at the end of a heavy day!

But on the other hand I am shocked that these are some of the the future techies of our nation!


----------



## s18000rpm (Feb 26, 2008)

tuxfan said:


> But on the other hand I am shocked that these are some of the the future techies of our nation!


what i also thought


----------



## krazzy (Feb 26, 2008)

Actually one way not to dream in sleep is to usually tire yourself so much that you fall asleep instantly and wake up straight in the morning without dreaming.

@sunny, I can tell you its not the cartoons. I watch more cartoons. If I go by your logic I would have entire Mahila Mandal in my dreams!

@kalpik LOL! Floating underwear! And I thought my dreams are weird!


----------



## adi007 (Feb 26, 2008)

1.You have watched excess of educational items 
or
2.Exam tension may be the reason
or
3.You have gone crazy,so a good physician is required...

and BTW are you feeling any wetness(due to sweat  )??

and if it's too troubling ask the girls to come in my sleep
ask them to contact me at adithyau[at]gmail[dot]com....

i will take care of them....


----------



## Gigacore (Feb 26, 2008)

ok.. now i feel like avoiding this thread... i just wanna forget about that as vishal gupta suggested and convinced me in the IM. 

@ any mods, please close/delete this thread... for my sake


----------



## Count Dracula (Feb 26, 2008)

He sent them earlier in my dreams.And the corresponding day I woke up, my wallet did not have a single penny.

EDIT: Sorry for replying after you asked to stop this,Sorry.Authorities in charge,please delete my post.(Not even a minute difference between our post's so excuse me)


----------



## adi007 (Feb 26, 2008)

^^rofl


----------



## victor_rambo (Feb 26, 2008)

This thread should not be deleted. It may be closed though.


----------



## kalpik (Feb 26, 2008)

Gigacore said:


> ok.. now i feel like avoiding this thread... i just wanna forget about that as vishal gupta suggested and convinced me in the IM.
> 
> @ any mods, please close/delete this thread... for my sake


And the show's over.. Go home people  Do something productive 

Closed on OP's Request.


----------

